# Interspace (between the toes) injections



## rryder1963 (Apr 14, 2008)

Need some feed back on how best to code these types of injections out.  ? digital block via CPT 64450-dx is Morton's neuroma--injecting steroids not phenol to destroy the nerve...
Jeannie
Bothell Wa


----------

